# How Do Ya Stop The Second Hand?



## threean2 (Dec 31, 2005)

I can stop the second hand on my monster, even make it run backwards, by turning the crown. So I can pretty much accurately set the time. I was so impressed with this Seiko that I picked up another one. Now the new one will not allow the second hand to stop. I've heard others say that they could not stop their second hand either. Anybody know why? I know that I can stop it with a sledge hammer.........but I'm trying to restrain myself.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

I've found that on my BM the 'Seiko hack' works best if you leave the watch off the wrist overnight and you turn the hands backwards VERY slowly around the point where the second hand passes, or is about to pass over the minute hand. On my other Seiko 5, it works best by putting back pressure on the crown when it's in it's fully out position to a point just before the hands begin to move.

I'm informed that so long as you don't do this too often, ie about 20 times per day, it shouldn't harm the movement.

Andrew.


----------



## threean2 (Dec 31, 2005)

Running_man said:


> I've found that on my BM the 'Seiko hack' works best if you leave the watch off the wrist overnight and you turn the hands backwards VERY slowly around the point where the second hand passes, or is about to pass over the minute hand. On my other Seiko 5, it works best by putting back pressure on the crown when it's in it's fully out position to a point just before the hands begin to move.
> 
> I'm informed that so long as you don't do this too often, ie about 20 times per day, it shouldn't harm the movement.
> 
> ...


I can regulate me first one anytime. I notice on the new one that the stem and hands move much easier, actually too easy so it's even difficult to accurately set the minute hand, but no matter what I do I can not stop the second hand from moving. I thought that maybe there was some sort of an adjustment that can be made.


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

It's best if the reserve is run right down before trying to do this .I've actually stopped the second hand on 7S26 movements using this technique, though this may indicate a fault in the movement .I don't have the knowledge on this


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I think Julian is right in that you can only do the "Seiko hack" (and put the freshness back














) when the movement is somewhat rundown. It seems that once the movement is fully wound, or has a few hours power reserve in it, the "Seiko hack" is nigh on impossible to do.

I don't think the hack damages the movement, as far as I know it's a feature of the 7s26 movement and some of the other other more basic Japanese movements. My Orient 200m does the same thing. I've no idea what feature of the movement causes this and why it disappears once the watch is fully wound. I'm 99.9% certain that it isn't an indication of a faulty movement.


----------



## threean2 (Dec 31, 2005)

pauluspaolo said:


> I think Julian is right in that you can only do the "Seiko hack" (and put the freshness back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can hack my first one anytime. As long as I'm wearing that watch it's about 2 seconds a day fast. So now I'm only setting the time once a day. But there was a time that I was messing with the adjustments 5 or 6 times a day. I can easily make it run backwards or stop it regardless of the strength of the wind. I'm going to send this second one back.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

threean2 said:


> I can hack my first one anytime. As long as I'm wearing that watch it's about 2 seconds a day fast. So now I'm only setting the time once a day. But there was a time that I was messing with the adjustments 5 or 6 times a day. I can easily make it run backwards or stop it regardless of the strength of the wind. I'm going to send this second one back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My advice is that if you want a watch with that level of accuracy then get a kinetic / quartz. I've got a Seiko Quartz and a Kinetic and they're great watches.

The 7S26 movement isn't designed to run at chronometer standards. My SKX779 runs about 5-10 seconds fast over 24 hours. I'll re adjust the time when it gets about 2 or 3 minutes fast. It's one of my favourite watches and sure, if I could get it to be slightly more accurate I would but It's not worth the hassle in my opinion.

Regards,

Andrew.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

your re setting your watch 5-6 times...... a day









I set mine near enough on a Sunday afternoon then check it again..... the following Sunday.

Sounds like you need to have a word with Alex and get a qtz!


----------



## threean2 (Dec 31, 2005)

pg tips said:


> your re setting your watch 5-6 times...... a day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not exactly, not right now anyway.....currently,if I wear this monster 24/7 it runs about 2 seconds fast in 24 hours. I did have it dead on but I moved the adjustment after it was 1 minute slow after leaving it on my night table over night. Now I learned that the position of the watch when not worn effects the running considerable. I shouldn't have been so quick to try to correct it because I havn't been able to repeat that perfect performance since. So I gave up on that for the time being. I opened it up so many times that I think that I'm wearing out the groves on the case back. I feel that there must be movement in the adjustment that I can not see when I try to regulate it, thus making me....... "NUTS",..... Anyway, I have quartz watches, and of course they're accurate...My favorites are Traser and a Luminox. If I could only have one watch it would be one of those. But regulating this Seiko is a challenge for me....I've been wearing it and I check it once a day...when I'm at the computer. So because I like it I decided to get a second one, however,this one can not be Seiko Hacked!


----------



## threean2 (Dec 31, 2005)

Running_man said:


> threean2 said:
> 
> 
> > I can hack my first one anytime. As long as I'm wearing that watch it's about 2 seconds a day fast. So now I'm only setting the time once a day. But there was a time that I was messing with the adjustments 5 or 6 times a day. I can easily make it run backwards or stop it regardless of the strength of the wind. I'm going to send this second one back.
> ...


I am doing this as a hobby so I don't feel like I'm being put out. As of now I'm having fun with it. "I used to have one watch so I always knew the time......Now I have a few and I am no longer sure"!


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi Threean2

I'm happy if I manage to regulate my autos from 0 to +5 secs a day. Some movements, like the 7s26 are real fiddly to regulate and it usually takes me 4 or 5 attempts to get them right.

How you wear a watch has an effect on accuracy.

If you sit at a computer all day during the week, and are out and about at the weekend, you'll find variations.

Depending on the position you leave a watch in overnight, it'll vary.

A new watch has a "settling in" period. Usually it will slow down slightly and stabilize after running for a few months. A lot of movements are factory set at +10 or +15 secs a day to allow for this.

I don't even bother regulating a new watch unless it's running +20 secs a day or more (don't like 'em running slow, mind).

Happy tinkering!


----------

